# FBE Set



## myingling (Oct 26, 2012)

Did little trade with kevin for some wood and he sent me some of the Flamed Box Elder and i got say its some great looking wood ,, 

few extra turkey calls i turned from it 

slate-slate ,turkey tube and crow locator call 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2822.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2825.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2829.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice looking wood and great looking calls! Good work


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2012)

awsome calls mike


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2012)

Great looking calls! Well done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Nice set! That is some mighty fine wood - but your turning really shoes it off ! Great job.
Scott


----------



## myingling (Oct 27, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Superb Mike,,,  Ive always wanted to get into calls,,, do you make your own reeds? I heard thats pretty tough.. Nice wood and turning..  Cory..



Thanks 

Ive made few predator reeds ,,, alot duck call makers make their own tone boards ,, but ive never got in to the duck calls


----------

